# Spring Sag, no joke!



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

We'll impatience got the best of me. I went ahead and threw in my Lovells 350mm HD springs in the rear before I got the rest of my suspension. Well not much of a differance. Both had about a full tank of gas in the tank. Also the Lovells springs may have not "settled" in after two weeks, thats if its such a thing.

Stock springs











Lovells 20mm drop springs


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Looks great! I have a soft spot for silver Gto's.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I do too...looks great!
Bill


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

:agree


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks guys. 
Can't wait to do the rest of the suspension.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

im green with jealous rage.


----------

